# NE/MO Local breeders?



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good Dutch Shepherd/German Shepherd breeders around Omaha, or Kansas City? Having trouble finding anything even relatively local. Looking for a new family member, and good candidate for SchH


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

How far are you willing to travel in that area. Also have you tried talking to any of the local sch clubs to see if they have any names of breeders for you to look at.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

The only Schutzhund club I could find around here is supposedly O.G. Omaha Schutzhund....but i cant find any other information other than someones email, whom i tried reaching out to. Cant find any other information/websites/info at all.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I only know when I was researching for pup I ran into a kennel in Kansas that looked intriguing but I did not go to visit. Trained personal protection dogs - VomFieldCrestShepherds US professional dog training company or Hugelndale - Home Page I will try and get in touch with someone I know who did get a dog from breeder in Missouri and get back to you.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

szariksdad said:


> I only know when I was researching for pup I ran into a kennel in Kansas that looked intriguing but I did not go to visit. Trained personal protection dogs - VomFieldCrestShepherds US professional dog training company or Hugelndale - Home Page I will try and get in touch with someone I know who did get a dog from breeder in Missouri and get back to you.


That'd be great, thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Crooked Creek is in MO somewhere

http://crookedcreekranch1.com/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have 2 puppy owners in NE - the place is pretty much a wasteland for Schutzhund - there is apparently one club near Omaha - was DVG now USA???? The lady who trial at Nationals seems to have done alot of seminars too ...

Marsha Seck (Home) has a litter coming and a youngster who is "a pistol" who is for sale - slightly long stock coated bi-color female imported in utero....

Lee


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I do not know of any in MO.

There are 2 clubs I know of in KS.

Whirling Thunder, breeder showlines/workinglines, Lida is awesome, Russ Osburn is the Trainer for the club and is amazing as well. 
Our Kelso is a pup from his dog that passed a few years ago now (Bronko vom Twiehauser Eck)
Dog Training Service Kansas Obedience Trainer

Weberhaus is in Edgerton, KS, closer to you probably, breeder of working lines
WeberHaus German Shepherds
They are part of Tornado Alley Schutzhund Club I believe
Welcome to Tornado Alley


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

You're going to have to travel or ship to get a quality DS from a reputable breeder. I am in MI and my pup came from CT. If I don't import my next DS, it will be coming from Utah. Reputable breeders of this breed are fairly rare here...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Falon, (sorry to go off topic),,,I am in CT and would love to know who you got your Dutchie from..can you pm me? thanks


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I asked a friend and the only other breeder they know of is in St.Louis Mo and he does not have a website. They are still looking for the number for me.


----------



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------

